# It's about time the Wiki got some attention.



## Firehazard (Nov 3, 2008)

The Wiki is currently our _only_ Help/FAQ section, and it is in dire need of some additions.  More than half the links on its main page are to articles that haven't been started yet.  At the same time, I've noticed a lot of threads here from people asking the same questions that have been asked countless times already; if the wiki got finished, we could avoid having that happen all the time.

I thought the whole point of the FAQ being in WikiMedia format was so lower-level staff could make the additions easily instead of waiting for the tech staff, or Dragoneer, or whoever else has root-level access to the codebase, to find the time for it.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 3, 2008)

That's strange, I thought the point of a Wiki was to have a wide group of authorized users responsible for maintaining it.  If an average Joe can't make _any_ contributions to it even in the Talk: namespace, what's the point?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 4, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> The Wiki is currently our _only_ Help/FAQ section, and it is in dire need of some additions.  More than half the links on its main page are to articles that haven't been started yet.  At the same time, I've noticed a lot of threads here from people asking the same questions that have been asked countless times already; if the wiki got finished, we could avoid having that happen all the time.
> 
> I thought the whole point of the FAQ being in WikiMedia format was so lower-level staff could make the additions easily instead of waiting for the tech staff, or Dragoneer, or whoever else has root-level access to the codebase, to find the time for it.


Yep, I'm aware.  Finishing writing up a huge chunk of wiki entries, as well as some.. uh, other things that are going to go up there this week. And as per usual, if you want anything addressed on there... please let me know.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 4, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> That's strange, I thought the point of a Wiki was to have a wide group of authorized users responsible for maintaining it.  If an average Joe can't make _any_ contributions to it even in the Talk: namespace, what's the point?


The point is that you can see any/all changes made, records the history and prevents abuse. Sort of a "transparency" of sorts.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I suppose not everybody can be a miniature Wikipedia, but the argument still stands:  There still is not a large enough pool of users actively maintaining the FA wiki.


----------



## GreenReaper (Nov 10, 2008)

It's possible to grant permissions like editing only to people who have been registered for a certain period of time (the "autoconfirmed" group). In theory it would also be possible to allow just users with a certain group here to register on the wiki, but it would require installing an extension.

Of course, that would require opening editing up to more people. Still, you're not likely to get where you want with two editors who have zillions of other things on their plate. Having enough eyes watching, dropping by recent pages and adding critical pages to your watchlist (and turning on email notification in preferences) would probably be sufficient to counter the risk of opening it up.

Oh, and totally random suggestion: You could improve first-load performance on there *and* on these forums by instructing the web server to serve the CSS and JS files gzipped and minified. Right now they're not, although the HTML is. A cache like Squid or Varnish might help as well, although that'd probably be more useful for the main site (to take the load of serving mountains of image hits off Apache).


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 10, 2008)

GreenReaper said:


> Still, you're not likely to get where you want with [only] two editors who have zillions of other things on their plate.


My point exactly.


----------



## Elsethan (Nov 10, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> My point exactly.



When I visited the Wiki Help/Support page to learn more about FA, I was a little disappointed of how many "There is currently no text in this page, you can search for this page title in other pages or edit this page"

TWO EDITORS! That's too much work for 2...


*I would like to volunteer to at least fill one of the Blanks:*
If I'm allowed and could choose, I pick   [FONT=&quot]Creating a Secure Password[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*.
I can organize info using the same style as the rest of wiki (repeating the name *Fur Affinity* in almost every sentence) and answer questions such as What is a Password? Why do I need a Password? What is a Secure Password? How do I Create a Password?

An example of a something I might use is: "Fur Affinity is dedicated to protect you and your acount. To faciliate security, all users are requiered to log in using a user password ..."

I could type out the basics and submit it to one of the editors for the final touch.

Elsethan

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

EXTRA NOTE:

(So far I've found blank                                                            [FONT=&quot]Monthly Banners ,How is Fur Affinity Funded? , Mascots: Who are Fender and Rednef?, Fur Affinity Staff , Responsibilities of the Staff, FA: United, Fur Affinity Press, Fur Affinity Steam Gamers, Creating an Account, Creating a Secure Password, Customizing Your Profile, Uploading Art, Stories and Music, Edit or Remove a Submission, Uploading or Change Avatars, Removing Watches, Changing Layout Colors, Get or Decode an Affinity Code, I Am Having Trouble Logging In, I am Missing Submissions, My Account Has Been Banned, Why Does Logging in on one Computer Log Me Out on Another?, My Submission is Blank, My Thumbnail is Missing/Corrupt, My Account Has Been Hijacked/Hacked, Password Trouble or Difficulty Logging In, I Get Logged Out The Moment I Sign In, Why Does Logging in on one Computer Log Me Out on Another?, My Submission Got Resized, & Password Trouble or Difficulty Logging In[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
If you read the list, I think you have to much time in your hands and should do something more productive.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 10, 2008)

I wouldn't mind contributing a hand from time to time myself... except that with NaNoWriMo in the air, all my free time is spent either writing or procrastinating....


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 11, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> I wouldn't mind contributing a hand from time to time myself... except that with NaNoWriMo in the air, all my free time is spent either writing or procrastinating....


If anybody wants a wiki account they can e-mail me at dragoneer@thedragoneer.com for one. First abuse will result in loss of access of your Wiki account, vandalism will result in action more than likely being taken against your main FA account as well. =) But I'm all for help.

EDIT: I had a typo in my e-mail addy. Awesome. I can't spell my own name.


----------



## Elsethan (Nov 12, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> If anybody wants a wiki account they can e-mail me at dragoneer@thedragoneer.com for one. First abuse will result in loss of access of your Wiki account, vandalism will result in action more than likely being taken against your main FA account as well. =) But I'm all for help.




Just the response I was waiting for...


----------

